# Team Sigs



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok so Jbunch07 and I think that it would be awesome to have some sort of team insignia.  As we all know, F@H is addicting and rewarding because of its ability to inspire friendly competition between different groups for a good cause.

We at TPU! have the one of the highest avg. PPD's in the top 100 teams.  That makes us a bunch of altruistic bad*sses.  We think that we should have some sort of team insignia, maybe matching sigs, etc. etc.  We see this as a way to bring more support to the team while representing the baddest website of all time .

Just wanted to know what you guys thought.  Please post any and all ideas/ opinions.  

On a side note, Buck is gonna hit 10M points soon! So a congrats to him on that.

*A GOOD WAY TO DO THIS: If you think you have an idea for team sig/avatar/any other kind of insignia, make your profile look like your proposed design and post in this thread with the title 'check this out.' As results come in, we can vote on our favorite. *


----------



## Kursah (Feb 25, 2009)

A good idea for sure! I wouldn't mind sporting one, but at least for now my GPU! banner and avatar are sticking in support of that. Though I may take interested depending on what shows up in this thread!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

lol.. ok judging by my poll and our one vote...


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2009)

Hell yes, i really really need to get both GPu's folding on my GTX295, but disabling SLi makes me cry myself to sleep.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

wolf said:


> Hell yes, i really really need to get both GPu's folding on my GTX295, but disabling SLi makes me cry myself to sleep.



 sorry that was funny for some reason!


So shall I work on a team sig or what?

I'm sure PVTC would like to be a part of it too, he is a great sig maker. Im not to bad my self but a little help never hurts.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well hello there!  Tell me what kind of sig you guys want (i think avatar would be cool)!  Or an even better idea, W1z could give us red stars of something.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> sorry that was funny for some reason!
> 
> 
> So shall I work on a team sig or what?
> ...



for sure... anyone who wants to make one should make one.  what do you think of my proposed methodology (edited the first post)?

red stars would rock!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> for sure... anyone who wants to make one should make one.  what do you think of my proposed methodology (edited the first post)?
> 
> red stars would rock!



PM W1z for the red stars suggestion then!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> PM W1z for the red stars suggestion then!



i feel like if i pm'ed w1zz my keyboard would light on fire from me being not worthy.

Ok, I'll do it.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ha, "Were Not Worthy!"

I like the idea, go with it!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> i feel like if i pm'ed w1zz my keyboard would light on fire from me being not worthy.
> 
> Ok, I'll do it.




That's a good idea...but if you feel your hands getting warm or you computer suddly burst into flames have someone else do it. 

How about PVTC make some and I'll make some and we can decide witch ones to go with.?


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2009)

lets dooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> That's a good idea...but if you feel your hands getting warm or you computer suddly burst into flames have someone else do it.
> 
> How about PVTC make some and I'll make some and we can decide witch ones to go with.?



I vote for universal avatars for everyone with the TPU folding badge!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> That's a good idea...but if you feel your hands getting warm or you computer suddly burst into flames have someone else do it.
> 
> How about PVTC make some and I'll make some and we can decide witch ones to go with.?




Thats even a better idea, that way it'll be a more legitimate suggestion and less of a waste of his time (i want ATItool with vgpu control lol)


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2009)

then we can have a poll! yaaaaaaaaay 



jbunch07 said:


> sorry that was funny for some reason!



on a card like a GTX295, its almost insulting to disable it, its like chopping one leg off road runner.... "meep meep now bitch!"


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

wolf said:


> then we can have a poll! yaaaaaaaaay
> 
> 
> 
> on a card like a GTX295, its almost insulting to disable it, its like chopping one leg off road runner.... "meep meep now bitch!"



 I'm crying over here! 

I like the TPU badge idea.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

We could pull something off like this in my sig.  

or  

We can pull something off very exciting.  Signature is out IMO, as super folders all have the dynamic sigs.  I propose avatars.  I have some cool ideas.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> We could pull something off like this in my sig.
> 
> or
> 
> We can pull something off very exciting.  Signature is out IMO, as super folders all have the dynamic sigs.  I propose avatars.  I have some cool ideas.




Yeah...I see what you mean...Avatars might be a better idea.

Edit: maybe put our names or somehow customize each avatar to make it our own yet still team like.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

Or:


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

Love the avatar!


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Yeah...I see what you mean...Avatars might be a better idea.
> 
> Edit: maybe put our names or somehow customize each avatar to make it our own yet still team like.



excellent idea, hey Solaris wanna cruise by mine and set up my 295 folding? i might need another, 1 to game on 1 to fold on, that sounds good 

hey someone, where am i on the list? i know im falling as i don't fold much, but i think im still > 30th place.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

1 or 2?  I like 2!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

love it... what if it wasn't an avatar... but like an avatar insert?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Or:



Idea: Instead of replacing the red why don't you just add the white symbol into it?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> 1 or 2?  I like 2!



I like 2!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

Like that?

EDIT:  GOOD IDEA CASTIEL!
EDIT2:  FAILATAR REMOVED


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

*Check This Out*

avatar insert?  mine is crappy but just an idea... the current siggies rock (thanks PVT).

also what about red and white dynamic folding siggies? (or dynamic sigs that are the insignia color for all willing tpu folders?)


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Like that?
> 
> EDIT:  GOOD IDEA CASTIEL!



that looks amazing


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

I cannot make dynamic signatures!  That would be a real challenge, if I had an idea how I would try.  It is PHP or some shit.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Like that?
> 
> EDIT:  GOOD IDEA CASTIEL!



Yeah, looks better!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the idea of an insert


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I cannot make dynamic signatures!  That would be a real challenge, if I had an idea how I would try.  It is PHP or some shit.



no i mean like the extreme folding one that you and i have (that one below this post)... just make them all uniform colors, like red, or black... (like mine)... you can change the colors on them just by using hex settings


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> no i mean like the extreme folding one that you and i have (that one below this post)... just make them all uniform colors, like red, or black... (like mine)... you can change the colors on them just by using hex settings



O OK!  So lets all do Red and white, ya thats a good idea.

EDIT:  Tell everyone the code they need to put in their sigs, I don't want us all having different ones!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

K, in this pic, the power button is centered...


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

if you want to change sig to red and white, paste this in signature

*(*IMG]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=*YOURNAME*&t=50711&c1=FFFFFF&c2=CC0000&c3=990000&c4=FFFFFF&c5=FFFFFF *(*/IMG]"

replace parenthesis with [ and YOURNAME with ... your name.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

Caboose do you think you could make a TPU F@H Wallpaper?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Caboose do you think you could make a TPU F@H Wallpaper?



What size?  What do you want in it?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What size?  What do you want in it?



1440x900

have the logo just like in our Avatar in the middle of the wallpaper, but bigger. And at the top say "TECHPOWERUP![logo]" and at the bottom put Fold @ Home Team.

Can you do that?


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

pvt can you post that logo with a white background to see what it would look like a bit smaller as an insert to an avatar?  you de man!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

Select whatever avatar you want!  This is my fav:


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Select whatever avatar you want!  This is my fav:



I like this one to!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wait!  That One Is Crooked...  fuck

better one:


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey PVTC, Im using one you posted just changed it a little ...hope ya don't mind.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Hey PVTC, Im using one you posted just changed it a little ...hope ya don't mind.



I knew you were going to change it!  I saw your go transparent at first and I was like, HA!  And then this.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I knew you were going to change it!  I saw your go transparent at first and I was like, HA!  And then this.



Lol. Looks good! 
I think i like the one you are using now better. but ill stick with this one for a while.


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2009)

I really like the one Castiel is using atm.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

Up my new one jbunch!


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Up my new one jbunch!



LAWL


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

wolf said:


> I really like the one Castiel is using atm.



He accidentally took the image without opening it, so it is smaller!  LOL @ the artifacting!


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Up my new one jbunch!



 ok give me a second.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> ok give me a second.



You better not make it the wheel of your car or something!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

hahaha... that one's awesome! Im gonna mod it to mine in a min


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2009)

wow this thread is growing faster than my love for the GTX 295 

friggen excellent creations considering how young the thread is!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

PVT + jbunch that logo is brilliant.  I can already see it modded to something intensely inapproriate and awesome.  great work guys. Hopefully when the rest of the folding team wakes up, we can get some more feedback.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

blah what i tried to do failed! I was tryin to take the dragon from this 

And insert the avatar im using into the fusion area...but unfortunately in looked like crap. So ill try something else.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 25, 2009)

I like this ava, that I am using now, the best.Just like my old one but with the logo inserted...nice


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I like this ava, that I am using now, the best.Just like my old one but with the logo inserted...nice



Yeah I really like it to.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2009)

May I contribute?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> May I contribute?



Go ahead I guess. I think we are just getting some stuff out there. Just ideas atm.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I like this idea.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 25, 2009)

I voted no, i love my sig and afaik you cant have two
i'll happily have an avatar though


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> I voted no, i love my sig and afaik you cant have two
> i'll happily have an avatar though



Instead of the flower in the eye, on your avatar, make the eye the tpu folding logo!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Instead of the flower in the eye, on your avatar, make the eye the tpu folding logo!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 25, 2009)

Make It So!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> Make It So!



I'm at school!  I have no access to photoshop, but I will do it for you when I get home.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 25, 2009)

I have very little skills with the photoshop, but I can pull a few things off I think.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hehe...Arnold like to fold!


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> Hehe...Arnold like to fold!



 nice

@the mail man... Please!  everyone and anyone should contribute contribute.  Even if you think your idea sucks, post it... My initial idea sucked and PVT made it awesome haha.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

Stewie like to fold to!


----------



## driver66 (Feb 25, 2009)

Someone hook up my spork please


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 25, 2009)

I like this better-  siggies are one thing, but this is just cool.  I think avatar is the way to go.

Edit... zoidberg riding a protein


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL @ all the folding avatars.  Very nice work everyone!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey guys I found this pic of an actual protein fold, maybe it can be used?







link: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/10/051015092546.htm


Maybe a sig could include it with "Techpowerup F@H team" or "Folding for a cure one protein at a time"

Anyways I'm glad to see a new F@H section on TPU!  Thanks BuckNasty!


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm back folding again.  Yay!  The newest WHQL's are working for me finally.  I would like to insert the symbol into my avy.  Are you just shopping them into your avatars?


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm back folding again.  Yay!  The newest WHQL's are working for me finally.  I would like to insert the symbol into my avy.  Are you just shopping them into your avatars?



yup that's basically all we are doing... not really sure how it would fin in yours though


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll just throw it up in the corner.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 25, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'll just throw it up in the corner.



Ahh, good deal!


----------



## Gam'ster (Feb 25, 2009)

Lol nice...ill show my support 
Zoidberg is class


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys I found this pic of an actual protein fold, maybe it can be used?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice... ill try that one tomorrow... poor zoidberg.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 26, 2009)

Where are you guys getting those?


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Where are you guys getting those?



PVTcaboose posted the original in this thread, and photoshop.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 26, 2009)

Jordan can fold, oh yes he can. He can do ANYTHING.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 27, 2009)

One for our Avatar-less BlueBumblebee Folding specialist.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 27, 2009)

Chuck Norris.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 27, 2009)

love the chuck norris approved one! very nice.

I need to do my eye one.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 27, 2009)

I think Buck should use this one.


----------



## Silverel (Feb 27, 2009)

Got two of em for ya


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Silverel (Feb 27, 2009)

theres a button yo.

I'm having tons of fun with these.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG Silverel, good job on these.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 28, 2009)

yea right silverel, you should be chief advertising


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 28, 2009)

lol the first eye looks gnarly... great job man!


----------



## Silverel (Feb 28, 2009)

I haz a Spork!


----------



## Urbklr (Mar 1, 2009)

How did I miss this thread. Awesome idea, I'm making a new sig and avvy right now.

Edit: There, brought back my original avvy from forever ago with the TPU folding badge


----------



## Silverel (Mar 2, 2009)

I anyone else wants a sexy TPU-F@H avatar leave a message here with your idea and I'll post up drafts of em


----------



## Urbklr (Mar 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'll just throw it up in the corner.



Replace the guitar-body with the folding badge, and make it black and white. Will look like Hendrix is playing a protein


----------



## Silverel (Mar 2, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> Replace the guitar-body with the folding badge, and make it black and white. Will look like Hendrix is playing a protein



hee... I've got a couple good shots of jimi. was thinking about doing just that.


----------



## Urbklr (Mar 2, 2009)

Do it, that would be mint. I all of a sudden feel like shopping some avvys too, mind if I contribute?


----------



## Silverel (Mar 2, 2009)

Bring it on!

The more the better. Everything I've got that someone hasn't taken is free reign, imo. I'm not making them all for myself


----------



## Silverel (Mar 2, 2009)

Kraatos, God of War.

TPU'd

Weeeeeee!


----------



## Urbklr (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is one for now, peanut butter folding time


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 3, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> Here is one for now, peanut butter folding time



Very nice!  I lol'd hard.


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone have a transparent GIF version of the folding symbol below? Maybe I missed it searching this thread?


----------



## Silverel (Mar 17, 2009)

nah. I just magic wand it away. Been working so far


----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 17, 2009)

Silverel said:


> nah. I just magic wand it away. Been working so far



I kinda want the background image to show through around the folding symbol. I was thinking of having my King Louie standing on the folding symbol but the white background ruins it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 17, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> Here is one for now, peanut butter folding time



that is awesome haha


----------



## Silverel (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## dadi_oh (Mar 17, 2009)

Silverel said:


>



You da' man.... Love my conquering King Louie


----------



## Silverel (Mar 18, 2009)

Snorlax! Mah favorite lil pokemon.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL.  Nice one!  But Snorlax should be asleep!


----------



## Silverel (Mar 18, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> LOL.  Nice one!  But Snorlax should be asleep!



This is very true...


----------

